# God has a funny way of working things out....



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

So we lost Daisy a week ago.... We were talking about getting a new puppy but were thinking we should wait until after the new baby comes in January.. But the more we thought about it, the more it made us sad that we would be without a dog for over a year (we'd wait until the baby was at least crawling) but then....

A friend of my husband's at work.. his wife got a puppy last week. Then decided she wanted a small breed and was going to get rid of this puppy. Planned to take it to the pound. Wasn't even going to look for a new home. My husband mentioned about Daisy and the guy mentioned about the dog his wife had brought home. Well, we are now the proud parents of a German Shepherd mixed with ummm??? no clue. LOL. She's 9 weeks old.

We haven't been able to get any good pictures of her - every time we pull out the camera she darts for it and makes the picture blurry or she's too close. LOL. She's so sweet and just a ball of energy but seems to be adjusting well. She happily goes and lays in the crate and sleeps and then gets out and runs around and plays with her toys. She follows my husband everywhere so far but I'm sure she'll do that more with me too since I'm going to be the one home with her all day every day. lol. 

Anyways, I'm thinking German Shepherd mixed with Rottweiler?? Not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh and these are the pictures from her previous owner.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

What a cutie!! I'm thinking you may be right in the shep/rott dept. Hard to tell until she gets a bit older. She's going to keep you busy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would agree with the shepherd rottie. She's gonna be a good sized dog if thats the case! she's a total cutie. I'm thinking Daisy sent her to you guys after she saw how distressed you were over the her leaving so suddenly. God helped her pick the puppy and Daisy picked the method she came to you. congrats on your newest addition and your upcoming addition!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

So far we are having issues with learning her cues for going potty. LOL. She was living in an apartment and goes to the front door (on the other side of the house here) so we are trying to train her to go to the sliding glass door (in our living room) but I'm sure we'll make some good progress in the next week or 2. They said she was typically only going inside when they just weren't paying attention. So we'll be working on that big time. lol

And the only other issue we have had so far is that she keeps trying to squeeze behind our couch and gets stuck. LOL. She's cried some but after I opened the crate (and put the divider in to make it tiny) she calmed down and is sleeping in it now. I finally closed the door to it and she has been sleeping for a while now.  

The kids are going to be thrilled when they wake up. So far she has only tried to chew on her own toys. But I'm sure as she gets used to us she will test us to see what else she can chew on. LOL. Oh, she does like to chew on US!! But seems to be easy to redirect. As soon as she starts chewing on us, we tell her no and then put a toy in front of her and she goes on chewing on it. 

I'm going to take her to Petsmart on Saturday to get a few things (like an easier collar haha - this whole buckle deal is annoying to take on and off because I'm afraid to leave it on in the crate - but putting it on to go outside isn't going to be fun when she really needs to go and is jumping all over the place haha) She's super tiny. She went to the vet on 8/30 and weighed a little under 8 lb. LOL. Is that normal? I have a lot to learn and will be picking up some new books - probably going to get some GSD and Rottie books since she'll probably have some traits from both. Also calling to make her vet appt tomorrow. Her paperwork says she's due the 13th or 18th.. couldn't quite make out the number. lol. I'm guessing 13th since the 18th is a Saturday and it isn't Petsmart. 

Our plan was to get a purebred GSD but when they showed us her picture and said that they weren't even going to try to find her a place - something just told us that this is our puppy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it sounds like things are normal and going fine! The good thing about rottie and GSDs is they're both intelligent breeds. we're going to buy some bells to hang on the backdoor because Shasta will just go and sit at the back door not making a sound and if we dont notice her soon enough, she will literally find one of us, and stare straight at us and squat as if to say you goofed! heres your mess! maybe you could try the bells idea? could work!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How cute,I agree Daisy sent her! I taught my pups to ring bells hanging on the door because we can not see the door from our livingroom. It has worked great. I just jingle the bells before I open the door and ask you want to go potty? Before you know it the bells are ringing.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Then decided she wanted a small breed and was going to get rid of this puppy. Planned to take it to the pound. Wasn't even going to look for a new home.


I already feel sorry for the next dog she brings home... :help:


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Sooo - she peed and pooped in her crate. EEEK!!! I was under the impression that dogs don't do that. LOL. I took her outside immediately when we got up (at 6 AM) and see peed outside, stiffed around and laid down. I brought her back in (still dark, I'm not awake... LOL) and she ran around playing while I sat on the couch trying to wake up for a minute (I've been up until 2 AM every night with this pregnancy lol)... Anyways, I saw her heading for the hallway and got up and followed. She went to squat to poop and I scooped her up, put the leash on and took her in the backyard. She went out and did her business. Got a treat (which she LOVES) and now is playing around the house. I cleaned up her crate and am thinking I may need to make it even smaller. It's at half of it's normal size (but it's a HUGE crate)


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Mrs. K - me too! My husband told his coworker (after we got her out of there lol) that he needs to put his foot down and tell his wife no pets if she isn't going to care about them. We've always been animal lovers here and it's hard to think that there are people in the world who treat them like that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is adorable and I love her name, Alice.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so horrible about her previous owners but congrats to you. She looks beautiful and all the more special that she found her way to you.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss and congrats on your find. She will make you a very happy mommy in notime at all. She's a very lucky puppy


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

She is so sweet! It will be fun to watch her change as she grows.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. 

Today was so much easier. She went potty in the house a few times this morning but as the day went on I started to remember to just take her out randomly. lol. So she hasn't had any accidents since before lunch. And even then it was just peeing twice and pooping once inside. She's done both outside a few times today.

Although after she peed outside, she came inside and squatted like she was peeing but without doing anything... do girls mark like boys do? Even after being spayed? lol. It was something I've never seen before. lol

She does pretty good though - the kids want to play with her and she's happy to run and play with them but when they are busy doing schoolwork or chores, she's happy to just lay around and sleep. lol. We have had some issues with her trying to chew on kids hands. lol. But the big kids have learned to just stand still, not run around and scream, and say "No" and replace their hand with a toy. The 2 year old and 1 year old haven't. LOL. They usually just cry until someone rescues them. I'm going to pick her up a few more toys after we go to the vet tomorrow. I think she's already bored with the few we have. LOL. She came with 1 and we had bought a few for Daisy but Daisy NEVER even touched a toy. lol. But we've lost a few of Daisy's so we have 3 things to rotate through inside and she's over it all.. So definitely getting some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She is adorable and I love her name, Alice.


Thanks. My husband named her. He has a huge crush on Alice in Twilight (and it's kind of funny since our 7 year old son is in modeling/acting classes every month with Ashley Greene's brother LOL) and our daughter loves classic Alice in Wonderland and our boys LOVE Tim Burton's take on Alice in Wonderland. LOL. So it works out for everyone - although I told him if we ever get a boy puppy, he will be named Edward.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She may have a UTI if she is constantly pottying litte amounts. I would take her to the vet and have her checked. DON'T let the vet give any vaccines if she has a UTI-wait til she's healthy.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

We have a 10 AM appointment for tomorrow already. And I'll definitely add that to my list of things to ask. Outside she goes a good bit but when she pees inside it is just a little usually.


----------

